# [solved]VMware-Server startet nach Update keine Maschinen

## r3tep

Hallo, ich erhalte nach einem VMware-Server-Update folgende Fehlermeldung beim Starten meiner virtuellen Maschinen:

 *Quote:*   

> VMware Server must be set-UID root, "/opt/vmware/server/lib/bin-debug/vmware-vmx" is not.  Are you running /opt/vmware/server/lib/bin-debug/vmware-vmx from its distribution directory?  That copy of the program is not set-UID root.

 

Ich habe bereits im englischen Forum nach Lösungen gesucht und ein wenig mit chmod herumprobiert, aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht!

Hat jemand einen Lösungsansatz für mich?Last edited by r3tep on Mon May 14, 2007 6:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fauli

Warum wird das Verzeichnis bin-debug verwendet? Lass doch nochmal /opt/vmware/server/bin/vmware-config.pl durchlaufen.

----------

## r3tep

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Warum wird das Verzeichnis bin-debug verwendet?

 weil ich in den Optionen "Run with debugging Information" aktiviert habe....

 *Quote:*   

> Lass doch nochmal /opt/vmware/server/bin/vmware-config.pl durchlaufen.

  habe ich gemacht. ich habe auch schon auf eine frühere Version gedowngradet, es gab aber keine Besserung....

Nach einiger Zeit des Rumspielens bekomme ich jetzt folgende Fehlermeldung:  *Quote:*   

> Unable to change virtual machine power state: The process exited with an error:
> 
> vmxvmdb: Index name being generated from config file
> 
> POST(no connection): Version mismatch with vmmon module: expecting 138.0, got 137.0.
> ...

  Ich werde mal wie empfohlen VMware Server neu emergen. mal gucken, was dann passiert...

[edit]jetzt kommt es wieder zur ersten Fehlermeldung:  *Quote:*   

> Unable to change virtual machine power state: The process exited with an error:
> 
> VMware Server Error:
> 
> VMware Server must be set-UID root, "/opt/vmware/server/lib/bin-debug/vmware-vmx" is not.  Are you running /opt/vmware/server/lib/bin-debug/vmware-vmx from its distribution directory?  That copy of the program is not set-UID root.
> ...

 [/edit]

----------

## moe

 *r3tep wrote:*   

> Ich werde mal wie empfohlen VMware Server neu emergen. mal gucken, was dann passiert...
> 
> 

 

Hab gerade kein Gentoo zur Hand, aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind die Module in nem eigenen ebuild vmware-modules oder so, und das sollte auf jeden Fall neu emerged bzw. geupdatet werden..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## r3tep

 *moe wrote:*   

> Hab gerade kein Gentoo zur Hand, aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind die Module in nem eigenen ebuild vmware-modules oder so, und das sollte auf jeden Fall neu emerged bzw. geupdatet werden..

  Ja, die Module liegen in einem eigenem ebuild, und die habe ich ebenfalls gestern mit neu emerged, wobei es jetzt immernoch zur besagten Fehlermeldung kommt  :Sad: 

----------

## Fauli

Ich sehe gerade, dass das Binary in bin andere Rechte hat als das in bin-debug:

```
$ ls -l /opt/vmware/server/lib/bin*/vmware-vmx

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   5143284 11. Mai 23:13 /opt/vmware/server/lib/bin-debug/vmware-vmx

-rws--x--- 1 root vmware 4385824 11. Mai 23:13 /opt/vmware/server/lib/bin/vmware-vmx
```

Also könnte das helfen:

```

chgrp vmware /opt/vmware/server/lib/bin-debug/vmware-vmx

chmod u=rwxs,g=x,o= /opt/vmware/server/lib/bin-debug/vmware-vmx
```

----------

## r3tep

es geht jetzt. danke für die hilfe!

----------

## Fauli

Ich glaube, ich habe den Fehler gefunden und deshalb mal ein Fehlerticket aufgemacht.

----------

